# New law effecting shipping smokes to troops??



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure where to put this so here it is ...mods move it where it belongs.

I just read this article and it kind of pisses me off. I sure hope this doesn't effect Dave and others efforts to support our troops.

Law snuffs out mailing smokes to deployed troops


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bill, I moved it to the Tobacco Legislation section for you.

I have been hearing talk of this for a few years now. That is something when we tell our young men and women, "We don't want you having tobacco while bullets are flying past your head because the tobacco has some risk to it". :frusty:

Used to be a time when cigarettes came with C Rations because it helped to boost morale among our fighting men and women.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's total BS.



> The law was created to prevent minors from ordering cigarettes through the mail and to prevent trafficking by requiring tracking and confirmation that the recipient is old enough.


Don't you have to be 18 to join the armed services? WTF!

I can see the military's point of view on wanting to reduce the smoking of cigarettes and the use of smokeless tobacco, but this isn't the way to go about it.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Don't you have to be 18 to join the armed services? WTF!


My thoughts exactly :suspicious:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

So nice to know our government really cares about it's subjects... :moony:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

yea this is total bs. i started smoking when i was 9 year old and the fricken mail had nothing to do with it. if kids are gonna smoke they are gonna smoke. put this on the parents not on the postal service


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

:frusty:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

This is distressing. We should still be able to get boxes to the troops if we have the store ship directly to the soldiers.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I do have to wonder if/how this will effect Dave. I wonder if he ships to an organization or to an individual.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> That is something when we tell our young men and women, "We don't want you having tobacco while bullets are flying past your head because the tobacco has some risk to it". :frusty:


Why do those in power insist on regulating the lives of people who are protecting the very rights we live on??!! This one, though, looks like it falls under the law of unintended consequences. I have a son in the military, I was in the military, my father was in the military. Maybe we should require that each and every person who wants to serve in congress should have been in the military to understand the true nature in doing so. Perhaps then we will get some common sense approaches to legislating military affairs... :der:


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

This just baffles me. 

BV


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I hope the troops still get their fix of tobacco products. They deserve it. I see where the law makers are coming from but a "one law fits all" isnt the answer. Its just like the open container law just supports more littering. But oh well.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel like this shouldn't effect much, as long as your send it from a personal address is the postal service going to open up every box and check for tobacco? I doubt it. Its a bummer, my brother is probably being deployed after his AIT training and i was hoping of keeping him and his battle buddies steadily supplied with cope.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

What the %&@#!!! 

I just went and bought a bunch of supplies to rally more troop support!! GRRRR!!!!


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

I followed the link in the first post....it doesn't say but does this include cigars or are they still allowed for the time being?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Secondz said:


> I followed the link in the first post....it doesn't say but does this include cigars or are they still allowed for the time being?


Cigars are specifically exempted from the PACT act. It's kind of a sore spot for me, since I'm a user of Swedish snus. But I don't think this will affect Dave any thankfully.

I still find it incredibly stupid, I know when I started smoking, I followed the steal from parents or shoulder tap method. Kids don't have the patience to wait 5-7 days to get their smokes :suspicious: !

Just another way to ensure that the government is getting their unfair share of our money!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

This is just silly and I'm sure it will be fixed. The problem is not with the law, it's with the USPS service that doesn't deliver "signed for/proof of age" packages to APO boxes.

I think the law is good, it's USPS rules that needs to be fixed for APO.

PS, as a snus user I just got stung without my usual when they implemented this law. It meant that my usual brand, which was shipped from Sweden, could no longer be sent. They had to export it to a US warehouse and then send it on to me by a "signed for/proof of age" service. That was a hard couple of weeks from when my supply stopped and the next batch arrived. If I had known, I would have ordered a whole lot before 1st July when the rules changed.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think we have anything to worry about, I am going on as usual.

The Prevent All Cigarette Trafficking Act of 2009 quietly took effect June 29. I have sent quite a few since and no worries.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the good news, Dave!! 
I'll have some more action here in the next couple days!!


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Gee.

Golly.

Anyone think this was put into place to backfill against coming bans? Not just the overt part about "collecting taxes".

The moment any locality bans the sale or use of tobacco, there will be no getting it for the people on the wrong side of the BARBED wire.

More attempts at making "instant criminals" (just add signature).

It is a true shame that the .gov now treats the last real men (and women) left in our society as incompetent children, unable to make decisions for themselves.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Thanks for the good news, Dave!!
> I'll have some more action here in the next couple days!!


I can't ask but have been told before that they are much more lax with stuff sent to troops, I got this from the PO i have used for 18 years.

If they stop us I will not write it down and if that doesn't work I will send to the Chaplin only and they can pass em out.

There is always a way and the uproar has this bill being righted soon anyway, they got the Moms mad AT them NOW so they better look out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm not sure where to put this so here it is ...mods move it where it belongs.
> 
> I just read this article and it kind of pisses me off. I sure hope this doesn't effect Dave and others efforts to support our troops.
> 
> Law snuffs out mailing smokes to deployed troops


I would think they only know what you declare on the customs slip.:mrgreen:


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Dave, good to hear things are still shipping.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

With "Click n Ship" there is a box to check now that states that there isn't any cigs or chew inside.

Nothing about gars...... for now.


.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll grab a hundred or so of the customs forms just in case.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Good thinking Dave! 

You'll need em!!! :nod:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Good thinking Dave!
> 
> You'll need em!!! :nod:


The old forms before the change the the USPO does not throw away that stuff they use it till they run out. might keep me from having to lye which I would do in this case if I had to, If you can be sent off to get possibly killed you can smoke a cigar. :frusty:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Glad to hear this isn't stopping you, Dave. You're doing a fantastic service to those who are serving for us!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

USPS OKs Tobacco Delivery to Troops

UPDATE: Sen. Herb Kohl tells Fox the Postal Service has responded to his request today and will allow tobacco delivery to overseas troops to resume, effective August 27. USPS will instruct its staff that it is lawful for care packages containing cigarettes and smokeless tobacco to be sent to military APO and FPO addresses through its Priority Mail with delivery confirmation service.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hooray Sen. Herb Kohl?


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Postal rules have been modified to allow shipments to our troops. Geez! With shots being fired at them and bombs killing and maiming our troops we are worried about health concerns??!! :spank:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gotta agree with golfermd and others - these guys and girls are defending our freedom and we can't send them a cigar to relax with and enjoy? Ridiculous ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JeffyB said:


> USPS OKs Tobacco Delivery to Troops
> 
> UPDATE: Sen. Herb Kohl tells Fox the Postal Service has responded to his request today and will allow tobacco delivery to overseas troops to resume, effective August 27. USPS will instruct its staff that it is lawful for care packages containing cigarettes and smokeless tobacco to be sent to military APO and FPO addresses through its Priority Mail with delivery confirmation service.


Great news!


----------



## wlay1980 (Aug 16, 2010)

So I just read the article and I can say that its comlete S**T. The hard part about laws preventing access of illicit products to minors is no matter what you do as technology increases so will the access of products to minors. This law is a knee jerk reaction which had "Unforeseen" consequences. Leading to our Family and friends serving overseas to become victims of a law that should not have been past anyways. So yes they caught it and are working on fixing the problem but they never thought about the old saying "build a smarter mouse trap get a smarter mouse." We can save our kids from tobacco until they make friends with someone who can buy them legally, or who steals them from there parents. Thats politicians for you they make laws they fell are "best" for us without thinking of the consequences. Maybe, one day they will see this stuff coming before it happens.


----------



## rivi8ball (Aug 15, 2010)

I read about this on-line and never realized it was in place. I have been ordering cigars here in Afghanistan for the last year and never had an issue. But then again I couldn't figure out why they were writing literature 
and samples on the custom form. Now I know.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

rivi8ball said:


> I read about this on-line and never realized it was in place. I have been ordering cigars here in Afghanistan for the last year and never had an issue. But then again I couldn't figure out why they were writing literature
> and samples on the custom form. Now I know.


Just watch out for "Gaming Models" LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Am I reading a difficult article than everyone else?

What I read says that the ruling has been rescinded, or whatever, and you can now ship to military addresses fine...


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

The troops deserve their smokes. For Pete's sake they are defending our freedom and the least we can do is make sure they are getting something that will make their mission a little easier on them.


----------

